# Web Browser errors

## loosing_sanity

Hello All,

I've been trying for some time to get my Firefox running constantly.  I get Server not found error.  Here is the stuff I know...

I'm using a dual boot box, XP and Gentoo.  In XP, my Firefox 2.0.* works well with no problems.  In Gentoo, Firefox 2.0.* works sometimes.  Usually I have to reload or "Try Again" for several times before the page loads.

I've tried a live CD with Knoppix, and had the same problems with that Browser.  I think it was Weasel something?  I also emerge Opera and tried it.  Same problems.  The same with gnome standard browsers.

I can emerge fine and ping ok.  But when I try the browser it doesn't work to well.

I participated in another Tread, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3932250.html#3932250, until jeanfrancis suggested I start a new Thread for this issue.  

 :Question: 

I am using a USB Wireless G Access Point, Linksys, that conects to a public router for a complex.  This is what I get with the associated commands.  I'm sure there are others, but I don't know them.

# lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 413c:5203 Dell Computer Corp. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05fe:0011 Chic Technology Corp. Browser Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 067b:2507 Prolific Technology, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4706228  16 

# lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 04)

00:09.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 01)

00:0b.0 Communication controller: Motorola Wildcard X100P

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7 :Cool: 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] (rev a3)

Any suggestions would be appreciated....  Joe

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe your wireless lost his connection sometime...

----------

## loosing_sanity

That would make since, but, why only when I'm in Gentoo and always?  It takes several tries to load a page.  And with all the browsers If tried....  Naaa, probably not,  this is an issue somewhere.

Thanks!

----------

## jeanfrancis

To those who don't plan to read the other thread... I would think it can be an issue with drivers... But I have no experience with USB routers so..  :Razz: 

----------

## padoor

it is worth checking the /etc/resolv.conf in addition to dns address search isp url also you may mention.

also check the ping gateway is continuous and missing many packets.

----------

## loosing_sanity

Thanks jeanfrancis for your help I do appreciate it.....

Padoor,  I don't get any missed packets when I ping.  It returns 100%.   But I don't leave it to ping for too long.  Maybe 50 or so.  I'll check the /etc/resolv.conf when I get in this evening.  I have not checked that as yet.  Did not even think of that...   Can you explain "search isp url"?  How do I do this?  I know my settings are for the network are DHCP.  Thanks for you interest and assistance...    Joe

----------

## padoor

i will give you my resolv.conf below make yours with right address and url

nameserver 202.142,88.7

nameserver 202.142.88.8

search zeenext.com

xeenext.com is my intrnet provider with ip static adress

you must be able to ping the dns servers also.

some updates of boot misc changed my resolv.cof and my net connection failed.

that is why this check i ask you to make.

right now i am booted in windows.

i have put these lines from my memmory they should be close to what i have written above.

----------

## loosing_sanity

Here is the /etc/resov.conf file...

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

search Belkin

nameserver 192.168.3.1

nameserver 69.51.66.7

nameserver 69.51.76.26

~                                                 

I hope this leads us to a resolution.  Thanks.  Joe

----------

## loosing_sanity

One thing that I have noticed, I can't browse the net while I'm emerging and visa versa.  Maybe nothing, but info...  Thanks for any suggestions.

----------

## padoor

your system resources may be not much.

do big emerges in console login

internet speed also matters.

----------

## leonglass

I had this problem once and my fix was to enter about:config in the address bar and set 

    network.dns.disableIPv6 -> true. 

Hope it helps

----------

## loosing_sanity

Thanks for the information.  I changed the  network.dns.disableIPv6 -> true.  I'll try this for a while and see what happens.

As for the emerge, I always use a console and command line.  Log in as "su" or root.  Is that what you are saying?   The internet speed also matters would also affect the XP side as well, wouldn't it?  How do I change the resources?

I'd like to show you what the about:config looks like, in case someone sees something I need to change, but I don't know how to post the output.  I can't "select all and Paste" Sorry!

Thanks again for any help!

----------

## padoor

you are using links2 or lynx for browsing.?

console login  i mean is without X running.

system resources is mainly the ram and net speed as far as this problem is concerned.

also enable cookies in the browser for browsing. A lot of ram is used by browser and the site you are browsing while emerge also tries to use full cpu time and net speed for downloading the tar files, and hence the compromise in browsing. but the text mode only browsing should not affect the emerge or vicevers

gpm is used for copy paste with mouse. i have seen in this forum . i have not used gpm myself.

i use either a livecd boot of pclinuxos and chroot the gentoo partitions into it and emerge so i can copy and paste usual way as i already ahve a kde running. and browse with firefox.

----------

## loosing_sanity

I have over a gig of memory.  I believe it is one 1 gig and one 512 stick of DDR.  The browser was emerged initially in the console as you described.  But not the updates.  I can switch over and turn X off and try again.  Do you think it might help?  When I browse from a console in script mode I use Links2.

I changed the IVP6 to True and that does not seem to help much.  It might be faster to error.  I guess that is progress.

I'll try to do a revdep-rebuild later and see what it comes up with.  Maybe there is a conflict of some sort?  I've done this many times and have not had any errors.  But I'll try again.

Thanks...    Joe

----------

## padoor

lets see what is like 

#genlop firefox , genlop xserver etc.

it would give us an idea how long it took to emerge firefox if you dont have genlop emerge it.

next time it emerges a file like kdebase or what ever the time taken to download the tar file

please note.

with 1 gig of ram you cannot run short of resources.

then it has to be net speed.

if you have parellel fetch  featured in your make.conf stop it and see if it helps browsing.

also the sites you want to browse may be slow responding due to popular load on it.

how fast you can post a reply or new thread in this forum with your browser and an emerge going on?

----------

## loosing_sanity

This is what I get...

# genlop mozilla-firefox

 * www-client/mozilla-firefox

     Fri Oct 14 07:40:43 2005 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r2

     Wed Oct 19 13:18:24 2005 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r2

     Wed Apr 12 08:57:05 2006 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4

     Fri Apr 21 08:22:27 2006 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.8

     Tue Nov 14 21:58:02 2006 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.7

     Fri Nov 17 00:44:34 2006 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.8

     Fri Dec 15 16:44:04 2006 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.8

     Tue Dec 19 00:48:42 2006 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.8

     Thu Dec 21 23:48:57 2006 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.9

     Tue Dec 26 19:05:06 2006 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.9

     Wed Dec 27 18:12:08 2006 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.9

     Wed Jan  3 00:27:27 2007 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.9

     Mon Feb  5 18:02:04 2007 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1

     Thu Feb  8 05:11:12 2007 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1

     Tue Feb 27 20:08:51 2007 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1

     Mon Mar  5 14:48:46 2007 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1

Thanks for your help...  I have to be away for a few days.  I'll get back on as soon as I get back and try any other suggestion.  Thanks again...   Joe

----------

## loosing_sanity

I'm back now and can try more stuff if anyone has more suggestions....   Thanks!

----------

## padoor

do you still have the same problem?

try emerging opera 

Bon Echo takes much longer time to access the same site ---    er in my comp

----------

